# Christ in Literature?



## Rue669 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I was hoping you guys could help me out. I'm doing an essay on Christ and Christlike figures in Literature but I'm not sure of all the novels that are out there. I know a few, like Moorcock's BEHOLD THE MAN or Callaghan's A TIME FOR JUDAS or even Milton's PARADISE REGAINED.

Are there any others? I'm specifically looking for American, Canadian, and British authors/novels. I know of others outside of these three nations, like THE IDIOT or Nikos Kazantzakis's THE LAST TEMPTATION OF CHRIST.

This would help me greatly. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 30, 2008)

There are many people that feel that Gandalf is very Christ-like in Lord of the Rings.  And while Tolkien denied that his books were in any way supposed to have parallels with Christianity, you could still make the argument.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought Tom was supposed to be Christ in LOTR.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 30, 2008)

Tom Bombadil?  Really?  That's one I haven't heard.  But I have heard that some people feel like Lord Elrond is actually Christ.  Or Aragorn.

No wonder Tolkien got so annoyed.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Sep 30, 2008)

Barrabas by Par Lagerkvest

TRON

Almost any aging male character in a later Heinlein novel.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Sep 30, 2008)

The Tom as Christ thing came from a reading guide/crib notes I read on LOTR in high school.


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 30, 2008)

Christ in literature? I would suggest the two "Christ The Lord" books by Anne Rice. The title says it all.


----------

